# The Pokemon World Cup - Round of 32, Group 2 Tiebreaker



## Ether's Bane (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay, so you have 24 hours to vote! By the way, the qualified Pokemon from Group 2 besides the top two in this tiebreaker are as follows: Lugia, Espeon, Shuckle, Blaziken, Umbreon, and Quilava.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 13, 2008)

Yay, Magikarp.



KARP KARP KARP


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 13, 2008)

Sceptile



'Cause it's awesome like that.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 13, 2008)

Go Flygon!!!


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 13, 2008)

haha 
Chimecho!! <D


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 13, 2008)

.... Must.... choose.....

I choose Porygon. Because that little piece of data needs some love.


----------



## Flora (Jul 13, 2008)

Fer-Snazzle said:


> haha
> Chimecho!! <D


Agreement.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 14, 2008)

Victreebel didn't make it, huh? Damn.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay, by way of random number generator, Porygon and Sceptile advance.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 14, 2008)

*punches air* Muahaha, Lugia will be first and Sceptile second and then you will all have to bow down to _me!_


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 14, 2008)

Nooo! I was too late. I forgot about this, but if I had come either here or the other topic, Flygon would be on its way to glory...

*cries*


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes! Sceptile made it through without my help!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 16, 2008)

WITHOUT YOUR HE- *strangles Dark Tyranitar*


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 17, 2008)

I didn't get to it in time.


----------

